# Shocking costume!



## JumpingJo (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi All, 
My son has decided he wants to be an Electric Shock victim this Halloween. I have bought 2 hand held devices that when someone shakes his hands they will get the shock. But he wants to dress up like he has had the shock (lightening bolt or something). 
Any ideas for the costume design???
Thankies guys
JumpingJoseph!!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If we're going realistic he'd be a burn victim. If you're going stereotypical movie/cartoon, then Einstein hair and if you have time and soldering skills, EL wire/tape in the shape of electrical bolts all over him. Otherwise glow in the dark paint.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Have his hair sticking up & put glow sticks all over ( under cloths ) white dress shirt torn jeans so sticks can be seen, inside side of shoes, glow neckless under collar. I think they also have ones that you can put in your mouth, glow bracelets under cuffs of shirt & bottom of pantlegs. I would also see if you could find a recording of a ZZZAAPPP ( LIVE WIRE SOUND EFFECT ) Any way hope it helps.


----------

